# sharp pains in my bum.



## clara123

i'm getting very sharp pains in my bum hole (sorry about the expression). does this mean the baby is engaging? i don't need a poo and i'm very regular! x


----------



## Scampie

Cant say ive ever heard of "bum hole" pains when engaging, lol. Is it inside, or the actual "ring" lol, (great terminology) Just thinking maybe if you have been going overly regularly, maybe you have a little crack or something from excessive wiping? They can give you very sharp pains, especially if you get anything in them.


----------



## fizz63

i am experiencing a similar thing ... kind of a sharp pain every now and again in my bum hole area (!!!). it feels like pressure from inside and after a second or two goes away but it is very uncomfortable. 

will follow this thread to see if anyone else is the same ...


----------



## clara123

it's inside- not the skin or anything on the outside. like fizz says it's like pressure from inside, just very sharp. nice! glad i'm not the only one though.


----------



## happygal

ive got the same thing too, dont know what it is though, sorry, im not much use lol :dohh:


----------



## bibswy

I'm sorry to say this but you may be developing some little erm.. 'friends' lol!!! You may not be able to feel anything on the outside but veins could be beginning to bulge inside... Being my 2nd pregnancy I got them earlier and experience the same feeling as you descibe - a sharp pain in the arse every now and then. Nice!


----------



## 3boys

it sounds to me like you are developing piles. I have had the same thing on all 4 of my pregnancies and it causes exactly the same pain you are describing.


----------



## clara123

Oh no!!! What happens when you have piles? Is there a cure? I always thought you got piles from pushing when constipated? I'm far from constipated x


----------



## Trix

Sounds very much like wind to me. I call it stabby stabby butt pain and have suffered with it for as long as I can remember - the joys of IBS!


----------



## clara123

I have had a bit of wind this evening actually! I was at work when getting the stabby stabby butt pains so couldn't let rip, but I've let a few go and had a dump (sorry) since getting home and the pains have gone. I never get wind when I'm not pregnant, I can't guff even if I try but pregnancy sure has bought the wind out! Hope it's just that then and not piles! X


----------



## belladonna

I sometimes get a pain in my bum, well its more like the whole of the hole that aches and I usually get it when I have my period, I have no idea what it is?


----------



## chief's wife

i think it's your outer birth canal getting ready for delivery


----------



## bibswy

if it is piles they usually go away after pregnancy as your hormones return to somewhat normal. x


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I'm sorry.. I have no advice. Just had to give a big :thumbup: to the expressions used in this thread!


----------

